# Bilberry on polished rim



## BavarianBiturbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new on here and just getting into this whole detailing 'thing' just bought some bilberry to clean my wheels and on the back it says not recommended for polished rims. I have diamond cut alloys that are deepdish...and the dish is polished but they do have a layer of lacquer. I thought bilberry's was the safest cleaner out there?? Any1 care to shed some light on this plz. tHANKS!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

This thread will answer my worries too! My wheels are polished with no lacquer.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

It does have an acid in it, although the acid is milder than those found in Wonder Wheels and Meg's Wheel Brightener.

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/ewcommon/tools/download.ashx?docId=799

Trisodium nitrilotriacetate (5-15%) is a salt of Nitrilotriacetic acid.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I had diamond turned rims, I used to use shampoo and make sure that the wheels are sealed. There pretty easy to mess up!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i wouldnt reccomend it.

i only use shampoo on mine.


----------



## BavarianBiturbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Well guys I just used it on my rims before the other replies came in and I can honestly say it did no damage thank god! The rims are nearly £2K with tyres!! But i bit the bullet and tried it...im just waiting on the 2nd application to soak in now....didnt do the job in 1 try! So far no damage to the rimmage, no discoloration, nothing! PHEEEWW!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Been using it on my diamond cut alloys for 12 months now and no issues at all, but dont use it on my say so, just that it works ok for me! Hope that helps


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Gloss it and Blackfire wheel gels are safe on polished wheels


----------



## BavarianBiturbo (Dec 27, 2009)

ok....i just used 2 applications of bilberry!! and unless i'm doing sumthing wrong....frankly its **** **** **** RIP OFF GIMMICK!! 2 applications...waited 7-12mins between each....and there was still **** on the rims! I've been using supagaurd alloy wheel cleaner up until now and that leaves them SPARKLING every time! Some1 plz tell me wot im doing wrong.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

BavarianBiturbo said:


> ok....i just used 2 applications of bilberry!! and unless i'm doing sumthing wrong....frankly its **** **** **** RIP OFF GIMMICK!! 2 applications...waited 7-12mins between each....and there was still **** on the rims! I've been using supagaurd alloy wheel cleaner up until now and that leaves them SPARKLING every time! Some1 plz tell me wot im doing wrong.


What ratio were you using?


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

BavarianBiturbo said:


> ok....i just used 2 applications of bilberry!! and unless i'm doing sumthing wrong....frankly its **** **** **** RIP OFF GIMMICK!! 2 applications...waited 7-12mins between each....and there was still **** on the rims!


I thought Bilberry is caustic i.e. pH more like an alkali than being acidic?

I use 5:1 ratio and it helps loosen the dirt off my polished wheels but they are are protected. However, it isn't as good as AG wheel cleaner which is acidic and will strip the laquer away so I don't mind having to use a little bit more elbow grease safe in the knowledge.

Chris


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I tried bilberry on my polished alloys yesterday and didn't have a problem. I used a 4:1 ratio. 

I ensured the were thoroughly washed of with the PW after.


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

post some pics up of your wheels, will give some of the more experienced boys an idea of what your dealing with and im sure they will recommend a correct ratio to use and how to get the best results


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

R u sure its not tar spots left on them bilberry wot remove them, i've been using it for 1yr now and always does a super job


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

You say you sprayed it on and left it about 7 mins but I don't see where you say you agitated it with a brush which I think you are supposed to on stubborn marks. I just got some but it was the 'Washshop' version not VP. I have been using AG but this stuff is far better but I did use a brush.:thumb:


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

bilberry tarnished my polished rims, so i had to whip back round them with some belgom alu.

think i used it around 3:1

made a 5 minute quick job take a good hour:wall:


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

been using biberry for a while now cleans my alloys a treat, but i do use it undiluted.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

i'd follow advise.... you seem to have been ok.... now seal them, and wash infuture with shampoo.... continuous useage may affect the finish


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I think Bilberry is an alkali ....Perhaps Pm Valet pro and ask advice there - When i have used it on normal alloys 4:1 it works great ... But have slowly moved over to diablo and yet to try espuma


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

spoke to tim yesterday about the espuma bill , sounds a good product , werth a try i think once i use what i have .


----------

